

“Hacker Proof” Technology Group - cmdrfred
http://www.net2tg.com/

======
cmdrfred
_Net2 Technology Group Absolutely and without any "small writing" guarantees
that if we are in charge of your network it will be secured and locked down so
it is 100% hacker proof._

I used to work for a company that used these guys. They had a piece of
software that collected data about various products we produced. I found a
debug option in the config file that gave me the SQL connection string for the
server. It seems user authentication was done locally.

Hacker proof my ass.

